# Diatomaceous Earth



## SeramaMama (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all. I am new to the forum and to chickens. I have learned a lot here, including about DE. I was wondering, does anyone here consume it regularly? I have read about all the supposed health benefits and I was wondering if anyone is using and seeing results?


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've heard it helps with acne but I'm not brave enough to try it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I use it, but will not be eating it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually eat it ? Um nope, I dont even use it for the chickens let alone eat it lol.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I find with chickens around I only read need it for some of the ant piles.


----------



## foxystag (Sep 4, 2013)

I have heard of DE and was actually tempted to let my chickens, once they are older, to use it during their "dust-bath"- my next door neighbor uses it with her dogs and it works wonderfully against external parasites.

Personally, even if it were the food-grade kind, I would not let them digest it.... I am too much of a chicken haha and would constantly worry about their well-being!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

The feed store where I buy my chicken feed, bedding, etc says that 90% of the people who purchase their food grade DE use it for health purposes and consumption. Hardly anyone uses it like I do inside and around my coop to help with creepy crawly things. The store is constantly selling out and I actually had to get on the waiting list last time.


----------



## SeramaMama (Aug 27, 2013)

rena88651 said:


> The feed store where I buy my chicken feed, bedding, etc says that 90% of the people who purchase their food grade DE use it for health purposes and consumption. Hardly anyone uses it like I do inside and around my coop to help with creepy crawly things. The store is constantly selling out and I actually had to get on the waiting list last time.


The health benefits for humans sound amazing on the different DE websites I have read. Even ones not selling it, just giving info. I use it in my coop and notice a huge difference in smell and flies. I think I am going to give it a try. Just a bit in my morning smoothie. Hopefully it will mask the taste  Crazy to be on a waiting list for dirt, I bought the last bag at TS last time I was there. Guess its popular here too.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I want to hear how the smoothie goes!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rena88651 said:


> The feed store where I buy my chicken feed, bedding, etc says that 90% of the people who purchase their food grade DE use it for health purposes and consumption. Hardly anyone uses it like I do inside and around my coop to help with creepy crawly things. The store is constantly selling out and I actually had to get on the waiting list last time.


did they say how it was used and in what volume?


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting, I'm hesitant to put anything in my body that appears to be a cure all. That's not how medicine works.


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

I use DE in my coop, my chickens dust in it and I sprinkle all over the ground, I love it, I even sprinkle around my garden and house to keep roaches down. It works!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't use DE for my flocks or in my gardens.  I find it's not quite selective enough and it can harm many beneficial bugs I really want in my coop and in the garden. Honeybees are one of these beneficials that DE can kill and we really need all those we can get, so I don't use anything that can harm them.

Any bug that is hygienic can be killed by DE and that encompasses many beetles as well as soft bodied insects. I develop a deep litter in my coop that can attract predatory bugs that prey on the larvae of mites, flies, etc...this is a more complete solution to the problems of pest bugs for me. Thus, I'm very careful of what I put in that litter or in my soils here. It may not be poisonous, but it most definitely can be harmful. 

Nor do I feed it to my livestock or pets...there are better ways to deworm than letting them eat sharp dust...there is not getting parasite overloads in the first place so you won't need a dewormer~ a better, healthier, more permanent solution. 

Using DE as a "natural" health supplement when you do nothing else naturally is like using vinegar as a health tonic when you do nothing else for health...it's like spitting in the wind. It's not a cure all and has little long term benefit if not paired with other healthy habits.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Vinegar as a tonic? People just drink straight vinegar?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep, they do. Some dilute it in water and some do not...some even add cayenne pepper to the vinegar and some raw honey and take it straight. 

I chase mine with some water and also use it diluted over salad, but vinegar is sent down that chute one way or the other.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. What all is it supposed to help with?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I brought some DE but I read so much mixed things about it! My DE is good grade but I only want to use it in my coop. My chickens are all around 20 weeks, should I wait longer??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> Interesting. What all is it supposed to help with?


The list is long and varied...a simple search will show all the proposed benefits of vinegar for the health. Good health starts in the small intestines, they say, and that is where mother vinegar starts working magic, but it's not limited to that area.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll check it out. Sounds like snake oil to me.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> I'll check it out. Sounds like snake oil to me.


Nope...just vinegar. Nothing expensive or anything mixed into a concoction and the physiology behind it is solid. People have been using it for health since time began and no one is selling the benefits of it.

It's not a cure all, by any means, but it does seem to have some excellent benefits all the same. It sure makes eggs taste better if used in their water all the time..but then, so does the fermented feed. No idea why it does, but it most definitely does...eliminates the sulfur smell and taste of eggs and leaves them sweet and nutty.

Seems to yield more female offspring in livestock..the racing industry has been using it for years for this purpose. I've used it for meat rabbits and saw the same results and in sheep and chickens as well. Not sure of the physiology behind it but many people report the same thing and it happens with consistency.

Not sure what to tell ya...you can either take it or leave it when it comes to information on such things. I like to try it for myself for awhile to see if such claims bear out and have found that it does with vinegar.

Same with the fermented feed...tried it, found it to be of immense benefit and it's free. Can't beat that.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy (Aug 2, 2013)

I, too take the vinegar tonic. I put 1 teaspoon in 8 oz filtered water with a teaspoon of honey or granulated beet sugar. I prefer the beet sugar it makes it a bit smoother but, the honey is probably better for you.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, I'll give it a try and see how it works out.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I like tomatoes sliced with apple cider vinegar a little water (so not so strong) and pepper! After I eat the tomatoes I drink the juice!! Delicious!!! Jen


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I like that too. I also love vinegar with fries. Good stuff.


----------

